# Pronta la lista no super pass dal 1 febbraio



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

*Il governo degli Ottimati italiani ha stilato l'elenco delle attività che dal 1 febbraio vedranno escludere chi non ha l'onnipresente green pass.

Attenzione che dalla stessa data saranno esclusi anche i vaccinati con oltre 6 mesi dalla data di vaccinazione, dunque non si tratta di misure avverse solo per chi non si è vaccinato contrariamente alla narrativa propinata.

Come è noto, i no booster sono accomunati ai no vax.


Ecco la lista della bozza dove non è richiesto il pass, secondo Ansa:*

- supermercati, ipermercati e ogni negozio di genere alimentari

- per quanto riguarda i centri commerciali, si entra ma all'interno ci saranno disposizioni diverse a seconda dei negozi presenti

- farmacie e parafarmacie

- attività all'aperto come pompe di benzina, edicole

- ambulatori medici pubblici e privati

- veterinari

- negozi di legna, pellet o altri materiali per scaldarsi

- negozi di casalinghi e igiene personale

- negozi di ottica

*attenzione, appena aggiornato Ansa

Draghi firma il dpcm

salta il ritiro della pensione dalla bozza, i pensionati non potranno avere la pensione senza il pass allo sportello
Lo stesso altre urgenze in posta o banca, serve green pass



Non si potrà acquistare un vino in un'enoteca*, c'è il rischio di sedersi e mangiare pure sostengono i rigoristi panciuti
Al contrario andrà benissimo acquistarlo in un supermercato.

*Clamorosamente per la prima volta dal febbraio 2020 vengono escluse le tabaccherie*, nonostante l'associazione di categoria si faccia sentire con prepotenza ricordando che 13 milioni di italiani ogni giorno entrano in tabaccheria per cui controllare il green pass sarebbe una barzelletta che resterebbe solo sulla carta.

Dunque per comprare le sigarette dentro il tabaccaio green pass, per acquistarle al distributore automatico fuori no e quindi ci si ammasserà in strada
Persino durante il primo lockdown si poteva uscire per comprare le sigarette dentro il tabaccaio, ora non più
E' la logica rigorista


*Infine il 31 gennaio scadono i provvedimenti per salvare il Natale.
Bisogna capire se verrà tolta la mascherina all'aperto, potranno ripartire feste e locali dal 1 febbraio*


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

ovviamente in culo ai piccoli e a chi non ha l'e-commerce o non è conosciuto granchè
ci sarà il boom su internet, del resto perchè andare in un negozio di abbigliamento quando su internet posso acquistare con una scelta più ampia e se non va bene restituirlo gratuitamente
poi altri prodotti verranno presi direttamente online comodamente, perchè rivenditori e quindi nessun pericolo errore

grazie governo dei migliori

peccato non rivedere come nel 2020 durante il primo lockdown i reparti dell'ipermercato con le fasce bianco-rosse di divieto di acceso.
sarebbe stata una bella emozione.
in ogni reparto non essenziale un passaggio a livello con una sbarra che si alza al mostrare del green pass
no green pass niente stuzzicadenti e via così !


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2022)

è tutto come prima


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è tutto come prima



'Sta gente sta trollando, è ufficiale. Chissà come vivevano nel pre-2020.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è tutto come prima


intendi che verranno spacciati come provvedimenti per salvare la Pasqua ?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è tutto come prima


Ogni volta che leggo dichiarazioni del genere, anche su questo forum, per carità siete liberi di pensarlo (non dico il tuo post che è chiaramente ironico), rimango a bocca aperta. Vi racconto un aneddoto. Nel mio paese sono tre anni che per il covid non si fa la festa ed ok. Il fatto è che se negli scorsi anni si accendeva il fuoco in piazza per un'altra festa, quella del nostro santo patrono, quest'anno nemmeno quello per paura, nonostante siamo tutti vaccinati, mentre l'anno scorso non lo eravamo eccetto quelli che lavoravano in ospedale e qualche anziano. Incredibile!


----------



## raducioiu (21 Gennaio 2022)

Negli stessi supermercati si potrà entrare senza greenpass solo per l'acquisto di beni essenziali (chi decide quali sono?), altrimenti serve il greenpass. Penso che solo un sadico pazzo incapace possa concepire una distinzione del genere che non ha alcuna logica e anche all'atto pratico è un follia.


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo degli Ottimati italiani ha stilato l'elenco delle attività che dal 1 febbraio vedranno escludere chi non ha l'onnipresente green pass.
> 
> Attenzione che dalla stessa data saranno esclusi anche i vaccinati con oltre 6 mesi dalla data di vaccinazione, dunque non si tratta di misure avverse solo per chi non si è vaccinato contrariamente alla narrativa propinata.
> 
> ...


Ma non fanno prima a mettere l'obbligo vaccinale come in Austria e rimborsare chi ha effetti collaterali? Che fare sti listoni dove ti devi segnare i posti puoi e non puoi entrare?


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 'Sta gente sta trollando, è ufficiale. Chissà come vivevano nel pre-2020.


penso sia ironico, comunque sono convinto che più tempo passa e più subentra l'assuefazione alla nuova normalità.
ricordano come era prima, ma tutto sommato riescono a trovare il proprio spazio in ciò che è e quindi si continua così
e questo si riscontra perfettamente da quanta gente da dicembre si stia autolimitando, infatti calano le presenze anche in attività formalmente senza restrizioni.
il problema è che non ci sarà mai uno a dire che il problema sia finito tipo vaiolo, lo dobbiamo decidere noi


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> penso sia ironico, comunque sono convinto che più tempo passa e più subentra l'assuefazione alla nuova normalità.
> ricordano come era prima, ma tutto sommato riescono a trovare il proprio spazio in ciò che è e quindi si continua così
> il problema è che non ci sarà mai uno a dire che il problema sia finito tipo vaiolo, lo dobbiamo decidere noi



Chiaro che è ironico, quale sano di mente vede le cose come prima.

Se la gente faceva le code al freddo fuori dai negozi, distanziati e con mascherina, anche prima della pandemia, è una cosa che possono raccontare a qualcun altro, non a me.

La cosa spiacevole è che sono due anni che si viene bombardati da questa visione, pure con arroganza, "ma io non capisco, cosa c'è di tanto diverso", come se l'idiota fosse chi se ne lamenta. E' solo tenere il punto perché si è detto una boiata prima.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno prima a mettere l'obbligo vaccinale come in Austria e rimborsare chi ha effetti collaterali? Che fare sti listoni dove ti devi segnare i posti puoi e non puoi entrare?


no, è più intrigante per loro fare così: 

misure a fine ondata -->merito del governo dei migliori che regola il nemico covid

misure nel bel mezzo dell'ondata ---> più cabine di regia susseguenti con misure frenetiche, per poi passare al punto 1


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Gennaio 2022)

io non so cosa devono fare ancora perchè gli italioti si sveglino ? 
ci devono mettere la stellina ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno prima a mettere l'obbligo vaccinale come in Austria e rimborsare chi ha effetti collaterali? Che fare sti listoni dove ti devi segnare i posti puoi e non puoi entrare?




Tutti a prendere ad esempio l'Austria, un paesotto della minchia, e mai l'UK.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo degli Ottimati italiani ha stilato l'elenco delle attività che dal 1 febbraio vedranno escludere chi non ha l'onnipresente green pass.
> 
> Attenzione che dalla stessa data saranno esclusi anche i vaccinati con oltre 6 mesi dalla data di vaccinazione, dunque non si tratta di misure avverse solo per chi non si è vaccinato contrariamente alla narrativa propinata.
> 
> ...


Secondo me sta bozza non sarà convertita, è evidente che è impensabile vietare di andare dal medico o in farmacia.. Penso idem dal veterinario..la roba della pompa di benzina non è attuabile dato che chi controlla se c'è il self service? Anche la posta dubito, se devo ritirare una raccomandata non mi può essere impedito


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta bozza non sarà convertita, è evidente che è impensabile vietare di andare dal medico o in farmacia.. Penso idem dal veterinario..la roba della pompa di benzina non è attuabile dato che chi controlla se c'è il self service? Anche la posta dubito, se devo ritirare una raccomandata non mi può essere impedito



hai equivocato amico, quelle sono le attività consentite a chi è sprovvisto del pass non quelle vietate


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti a prendere ad esempio l'Austria, un paesotto della minchia, e mai l'UK.


L'UK dei razzistoni anti-europeisti? Sia mai...Ah e ricordiamo che è stata eletta la nuova presidente del Parlamento Europeo (scopabile come direbbe Coliandro :asd) , dobbiamo festeggiare, che è sto pessimismo  .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai equivocato amico, quelle sono le attività consentite a chi è sprovvisto del pass non quelle vietate


Be no, alla posta da quello che si dice non si può proprio andare a parte ritirare la pensione, tra l'altro l'unica cosa che si può ritirare allo sportello postamat che sta fuori all'ingresso. Se ti arriva la cartella di equitalia non puoi andare a ritirarla, così come non puoi poi andare all'ufficio dell'agenzia delle entrate. Già da quando c'è il covid ci sono file esagerate alle poste e non si sa perché, ora scoppieranno con sta cosa del green pass.

Rimango perplesso di come gli uffici pubblici poi non siano considerati essenziali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'UK dei razzistoni anti-europeisti? Sia mai...Ah e ricordiamo che è stata eletta la nuova presidente del Parlamento Europeo (scopabile come direbbe Coliandro :asd) , dobbiamo festeggiare, che è sto pessimismo  .



Che poi c'è sempre l'esempio della Svezia, della Spagna ecc... Sembra che i paesi europei che prendano strade opposte non esistano. Dobbiamo prendere esempio dall'Austria però...

Ma in USA poi com'è la situazione? Pure li mi pare che le regole siano molto più leggere che da noi. La corte suprema ha pure segato l'obbligo di Biden. Ma bisogna guardare all'Austria... Dagli Usa importiamo tutta la melma possibile, ma le cose buone mai e poi mai


----------



## Prealpi (21 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Negli stessi supermercati si potrà entrare senza greenpass solo per l'acquisto di beni essenziali (chi decide quali sono?), altrimenti serve il greenpass. Penso che solo un sadico pazzo incapace possa concepire una distinzione del genere che non ha alcuna logica e anche all'atto pratico è un follia.


Esiste il drive, ne faremo alto uso, vedremo quale altra malefatta si inventeranno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Esiste il drive, ne faremo alto uso, vedremo quale altra malefatta si inventeranno



Che sarebbe?

Comunque basta andare a una cassa automatica e nessuno ti rompe le palle. Ricordo in zona rossa tutti i nastri, poi ti prendi la roba, vai alla cassa automatica e prendi quello che ti pare. 

Per fortuna che esistono le macchine, decisamente più umane degli esseri umani


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

*attenzione, appena aggiornato Ansa

Draghi firma il dpcm

salta il ritiro della pensione dalla bozza, i pensionati non potranno avere la pensione senza il pass allo sportello
Lo stesso altre urgenze in posta o banca, serve green pass*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *attenzione, appena aggiornato Ansa
> 
> Draghi firma il dpcm
> 
> salta il ritiro della pensione dalla bozza, i pensionati non potranno avere la pensione senza il pass allo sportello*


l'abbiamo detto talmente tante volte che sono riusciti finalmente a limitarci pure i soldi
Ps: e il reddito di cittadinanza?


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'abbiamo detto talmente tante volte che sono riusciti finalmente a limitarci pure i soldi
> Ps: e il reddito di cittadinanza?


non è specificato, dovrebbe rientrare 
chissà se i grillini hanno compreso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *attenzione, appena aggiornato Ansa
> 
> Draghi firma il dpcm
> 
> ...



Onestamente questo non mi pare un problema, voglio dire non ci vuole la scienza a usare un bancomat per ritirare i soldi ad un postamat o un atm.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente questo non mi pare un problema, voglio dire non ci vuole la scienza a usare un bancomat per ritirare i soldi ad un postamat o un atm.


ci sono tante operazioni che non si possono fare al bancomat, per esempio non tutti gli sportelli sono abilitati a prendere assegni.
non tutte le carte hanno un conto corrente abbinato, per esempio le postepay standard
un imprenditore deve anticipare le fatture e si va in banca etc
se devi parlare con il direttore o qualcuno per una pratica


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il governo degli Ottimati italiani ha stilato l'elenco delle attività che dal 1 febbraio vedranno escludere chi non ha l'onnipresente green pass.
> 
> Attenzione che dalla stessa data saranno esclusi anche i vaccinati con oltre 6 mesi dalla data di vaccinazione, dunque non si tratta di misure avverse solo per chi non si è vaccinato contrariamente alla narrativa propinata.
> 
> ...


Ma non si era detto che per i beni essenziali non serviva il green pass?
Quali sarebbero i beni essenziali che non leggo nella lista?
Giusto andare a suttane manca.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe?
> 
> Comunque basta andare a una cassa automatica e nessuno ti rompe le palle. Ricordo in zona rossa tutti i nastri, poi ti prendi la roba, vai alla cassa automatica e prendi quello che ti pare.
> 
> Per fortuna che esistono le macchine, decisamente più umane degli esseri umani


Praticamente spesa online, si compra online e poi si va a ritirare la spesa ad un orario prestabilito


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente questo non mi pare un problema, voglio dire non ci vuole la scienza a usare un bancomat per ritirare i soldi ad un postamat o un atm.


Verrà il giorno in cui ogni bancomat prima di effettuare operazioni di prelievo chiederà di inserire la tessera sanitaria,se risulti vaccinato allora puoi procedere,altrimenti te ne torni indietro,ricordati questo post.


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovviamente in culo ai piccoli e a chi non ha l'e-commerce o non è conosciuto granchè
> *ci sarà il boom su internet, del resto perchè andare in un negozio di abbigliamento quando su internet posso acquistare con una scelta più ampia e se non va bene restituirlo gratuitamente
> poi altri prodotti verranno presi direttamente online comodamente, perchè rivenditori e quindi nessun pericolo errore
> 
> ...


Beh, è quello che vogliono.
Così usi la carta di credito/debito/prepagata (tracciamento delle transazioni) e fai acquisti dai grandi colossi del web.
In sostanza le lobby sono tutte contente, e l'economia locale è depredata.

Ma sicuramente lo fanno per il tuo bene.
CHIARE misure sanitarie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono tante operazioni che non si possono fare al bancomat, per esempio non tutti gli sportelli sono abilitati a prendere assegni.
> un imprenditore deve anticipare le fatture e si va in banca etc
> se devi parlare con il direttore o qualcuno per una pratica


Mi riferivo ai pensionati, voglio dire, ritirare la pensione è veramente un'inezia. Per il resto quello che dici è vero, non tutti gli atm sono abilitati per assegni, ma in genere nei pressi della filiale della banca c'è sempre un atm che prende assegni e con una buona banca che offre servizi online decenti e atm evoluti si può fare tutto alla fine. Il fatto è che la maggioranza ha banche con servizi del menga e manco si è informato su come fare certe cose senza l'appoggio dell'addetto in filiale e dopo due anni di covid mi pare quanto meno poco previdente


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ecco la tanto amata Europa al potere. Eh ma il male sono i sovranistihh. Ma i portuali dove sono finiti? Era una sceneggiata immagino, bastava vedere i soggetti coinvolti come quel Tuiach.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Verrà il giorno in cui ogni bancomat prima di effettuare operazioni di prelievo chiederà di inserire la tessera sanitaria,se risulti vaccinato allora puoi procedere,altrimenti te ne torni indietro,ricordati questo post.


di fatto non poter ritirare raccomandate o altri documenti metterà nei casini un bel pò di gente


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *attenzione, appena aggiornato Ansa
> 
> Draghi firma il dpcm
> 
> ...


Comunque se a qualcuno interessa un servizio online italiano, per i vari servizi postali c'è LetteraSenzaBusta.
Io lo uso per la raccomandata della disdetta del canone RAI e per raccomandate varie, però si può anche usare per il pagamento dei bollettini.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo ai pensionati, voglio dire, ritirare la pensione è veramente un'inezia. Per il resto quello che dici è vero, non tutti gli atm sono abilitati per assegni, ma in genere nei pressi della filiale della banca c'è sempre un atm che prende assegni e con una buona banca che offre servizi online decenti e atm evoluti si può fare tutto alla fine. Il fatto è che la maggioranza ha banche con servizi del menga e manco si è informato su come fare certe cose senza l'appoggio dell'addetto in filiale e dopo due anni di covid mi pare quanto meno poco previdente


sai che però non sono certo che tutti possano ritirare la pensione dallo sportello automatico.
chi aveva la delega doveva andare dentro allo sportello per forza, almeno una volta era così poi non sono più aggiornato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Verrà il giorno in cui ogni bancomat prima di effettuare operazioni di prelievo chiederà di inserire la tessera sanitaria,se risulti vaccinato allora puoi procedere,altrimenti te ne torni indietro,ricordati questo post.



Ci stavo pensando pure io in realtà, non è uno scenario comunque fattibile nel breve perché dovrebbero ribaltare tutti gli atm e i software. Da quel punto di vista l'arretratezza tecnologia italiana, unità alla stupidità dei nostri tecnici è una garanzia.

Nel medio lungo però non è da escludere ciò che dici


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di fatto non poter ritirare raccomandate o altri documenti metterà nei casini un bel pò di gente


Si entra e si ritira ugualmente, con le cattive se serve, occhio per occhio no?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che è ironico, quale sano di mente vede le cose come prima.
> 
> Se la gente faceva le code al freddo fuori dai negozi, distanziati e con mascherina, anche prima della pandemia, è una cosa che possono raccontare a qualcun altro, non a me.
> 
> La cosa spiacevole è che sono due anni che si viene bombardati da questa visione, pure con arroganza, "ma io non capisco, cosa c'è di tanto diverso", come se l'idiota fosse chi se ne lamenta. E' solo tenere il punto perché si è detto una boiata prima.


Dai ma è palesemente tutto come prima. Noi siamo dei troll che viviamo in un mondo nostro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sai che però non sono certo che tutti possano ritirare la pensione dallo sportello automatico.
> chi aveva la delega doveva andare dentro allo sportello per forza, almeno una volta era così poi non sono più aggiornato



Neanche io ho idea dei dettagli, però voglio dire se la pensione te l'accreditano sul libretto, postepay o sul conto postale, basta usare la tessera (adesso c'è anche per il libretto) e ritiri al postamat, delega o non delega, basta avere il postamat e fine


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai ma è palesemente tutto come prima. Noi siamo dei troll che viviamo in un mondo nostro


Pazzesco.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Neanche io ho idea dei dettagli, però voglio dire se la pensione te l'accreditano sul libretto, postepay o sul conto postale, basta usare la tessera (adesso c'è anche per il libretto) e ritiri al postamat, delega o non delega, basta avere il postamat e fine


chi aveva la delega doveva prima essere identificato e quindi era un'attività manuale dell'impiegato, spero sia risolta


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Gennaio 2022)

dove l'ho già vista sta cosa? ah si, nell'apocalisse di giovanni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Comunque se a qualcuno interessa un servizio online italiano, per i vari servizi postali c'è LetteraSenzaBusta.
> Io lo uso per la raccomandata della disdetta del canone RAI e per raccomandate varie, però si può anche usare per il pagamento dei bollettini.



Per la disdetta del canone puoi fare tutto dal sito dell'agenzia delle entrate, l'ho fatto quest'anno, sono due click e basta. Se non hai lo spid, va bene pure la carta d'identità nuova puoi accedere con quella tramite l'app sullo smartphone, io ho fatto così. Ti risparmi pure i soldi per la raccomandata e le pratiche per lo spid


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta bozza non sarà convertita, è evidente che è impensabile vietare di andare dal medico o in farmacia.. Penso idem dal veterinario..la roba della pompa di benzina non è attuabile dato che chi controlla se c'è il self service? Anche la posta dubito, se devo ritirare una raccomandata non mi può essere impedito


Quindi condividiamo che se questo programma fosse attuato sarebbe la morte della civiltà? Peggio di nazismo e tutto il resto?


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

la cosa fantastica è che nell'elenco non ci siano attività con bancone all'aperto
per esempio un chiosco di panini, gelati, patatine, bibite su un marciapiede o una strada
anche un bar con bancone rivolto all'esterno per cui non serve entrare

io posso camminare senza pass, ma non fermarmi a comprare qualcosa all'aperto

hanno nominato solo pompe di benzina ed edicole

tutto ciò per motivi sanitari


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh, è quello che vogliono.
> Così usi la carta di credito/debito/prepagata (tracciamento delle transazioni) e fai acquisti dai grandi colossi del web.
> In sostanza le lobby sono tutte contente, e l'economia locale è depredata.
> 
> ...



Tutti robottini dipendenti dai megaconglomerati.

Zero negozi, zero attività umana, zero creatività.

Eh, ma c'è un vecchio 105enne che ha dato un temibile colpo di tosse da presunto Covid, tutte le restanti persone devono staresene confinate, altrimenti poi vediamo i cadaveri lungo i marciapiedi.

Ma chi vede i gombloddih è un terrapiattista 5Gista pazzoide.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai ma è palesemente tutto come prima. Noi siamo dei troll che viviamo in un mondo nostro



Che amarezza leggere certi pensieri, guarda, non me lo sarei mai immaginato.

Il lavaggio del cervello ha prodotto risultati che nemmeno i pianificatori si aspettavano, ci scommetto gli attributi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa fantastica è che nell'elenco non ci siano attività con bancone all'aperto
> per esempio un chiosco di panini, gelati, patatine, bibite su un marciapiede o una strada
> anche un bar con bancone rivolto all'esterno per cui non serve entrare
> 
> ...


Ovvio...
anche perchè tra non molto ci sarà la fila alla caritas.


----------



## Devil man (21 Gennaio 2022)

*Da ieri gli avvocati senza green pass non possono più avere accesso ai Tribunali*: per esercitare il diritto alla difesa, L'accusa o il Difensore deve inocularsi altrimenti non può recarsi a compiere il suo lavoro....

e c'è gente che farnetica che è tutto come prima


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

amici no booster avete appena dieci giorni di tempo prima di diventare ufficialmente no vax

*"dal 1° febbraio, il Green pass rilasciato a guariti e vaccinati: sarà valido per sei mesi. 
La misura ha effetto retroattivo: significa che a quella data, se sono trascorsi più di sei mesi dall'ultima somministrazione o dalla guarigione, la certificazione verde viene sospesa."*


tra due settimane sarete insultati in tv da gente che si è vaccinata dopo di voi, solo perchè senza terza dose

"non è possibile non credere nella scienza, non è un bravo cittadino"

"guardi che mi sono vaccinato prima di lei, per questo mi è scaduto..."


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa fantastica è che nell'elenco non ci siano attività con bancone all'aperto
> per esempio un chiosco di panini, gelati, patatine, bibite su un marciapiede o una strada
> io posso camminare senza pass, ma non fermarmi a comprare qualcosa all'aperto
> 
> ...


Sei sicuro? Avevo letto che nelle edicole e tabaccai all'aperto anche gli appestati senza booster potevano fare acquisti.
Ci sono una serie di norme ridicole. Si può ancora andare a correre liberamente, però è vietato stare nei pressi delle sagre. Taxi si per tutti, ma autobus solo per i rafforzati. Voli aerei in Italia no, ma per l'estero si. Allucinante.

Esistono altri Paesi al mondo nei quali sono in vigore norme così stringenti per chi non ha effettuato la dose booster (inutile come ricordato dall'OMS e decine di studiosi accreditati)? Per me siamo gli unici e queste decisioni vengono prese proprio ora che la curva dei contagiati, come da previsione, andrà a calare. 
Si prenderanno tutti i meriti questi delinquenti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta bozza non sarà convertita,* è evidente che* *è impensabile vietare di andare dal medico *o in farmacia.. Penso idem dal veterinario..la roba della pompa di benzina non è attuabile dato che chi controlla se c'è il self service? Anche la posta dubito, se devo ritirare una raccomandata non mi può essere impedito


Veramente è già così.
A me 2 settimane fa è stato impedito l'accesso nell'ambulatorio del medico di base in quanto non vaccinato.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Veramente è già così.
> A me 2 settimane fa è stato impedito l'accesso nell'ambulatorio del medico di base in quanto non vaccinato.


questo è illegale, potevi chiamare i carabinieri


----------



## Devil man (21 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Avevo letto che nelle edicole e tabaccai all'aperto anche gli appestati senza booster potevano fare acquisti.
> Ci sono una serie di norme ridicole. Si può ancora andare a correre liberamente, però è vietato stare nei pressi delle sagre. Taxi si per tutti, ma autobus solo per i rafforzati. Voli aerei in Italia no, ma per l'estero si. Allucinante.
> 
> Esistono altri Paesi al mondo nei quali sono in vigore norme così stringenti per chi non ha effettuato la dose booster (inutile come ricordato dall'OMS e decine di studiosi accreditati)? Per me siamo gli unici e queste decisioni vengono prese proprio ora che la curva dei contagiati, come da previsione, andrà a calare.
> Si prenderanno tutti i meriti questi delinquenti.


Tanto a settembre rinizia la giostra con una nuova variante terrificante


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ma la riduzione del greenpass a 6 mesi varrà solamente per le persone vaccinate dopo il 1 febbraio ?
Mentre per tutte le altre persone già boostate sarà sempre di 9 mesi?


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2022)

Aahhahaa ma dai, cioè ne parlavo io un po' di tempo fa, 'sta cosa degli addetti e dei controllori della spesa era scontatissima, ma pensavo venisse applicato solamente agli obesi e ai fumatori, invece mi sbagliavo, loro sono sani, le istituzioni ci tengono alla vostra salute e quindi il pericolo sono solamente i no vax che sono soggetti fragili come dice Pregliasco, occhio.
Vuoi vivere la tua gioventù liberamente? no, devi essere vecchio e trattarti da tale, per te solo pasta e uova, per il resto boh, devi vedere dove puoi andare o meno.
Esilarante, chissà se andranno oltre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo è illegale, potevi chiamare i carabinieri


Anche i pediatri fanno così, tampone negativo obbligatorio a qualsiasi età, sennò non visitano neanche i neonati.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche i pediatri fanno così, tampone negativo obbligatorio a qualsiasi età, sennò non visitano neanche i neonati.


La pediatra di mia figlia devo dire che non ha chiesto nulla


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.


E fanno pure i fighi…
Evidentemente ci sono più realtà parallele?


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche i pediatri fanno così, tampone negativo obbligatorio a qualsiasi età, sennò non visitano neanche i neonati.


questi sono i repressi che si sono vaccinati all'inizio perchè obbligati, altrimenti sarebbero no vax, e si sfogano sugli altri
i soldati involontari e repressi del sistema
dopo la pandemia balzeranno alla cronaca per psicofarmaci e suicidi, come dopo le guerre dei veterani


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutti robottini dipendenti dai megaconglomerati.
> 
> Zero negozi, zero attività umana, zero creatività.
> 
> ...


Certo il lavaggio del cervello fa più danni se sei già predisposto. Questa pandemia sta facendo uscire parecchie problematiche forse solo immaginabili prima..


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

Crisanti a la7:

" Lunedì avremo dati più sicuri per capire se la curva è in discesa o se si tratta di un effetto apparente.
*Tra 2-3 settimane abbiamo un’opportunità fantastica per cercare di eliminare tutte le restrizioni. *
La discesa della curva ci dice che la maggior parte della popolazione è immunizzata e resistente al virus.
Se qualcuno si infetta, avrà un’infezione leggera"


e invece tra due settimane si rafforzano le restrizioni, altro che toglierle


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma la riduzione del greenpass a 6 mesi varrà solamente per le persone vaccinate dopo il 1 febbraio ?
> Mentre per tutte le altre persone già boostate sarà sempre di 9 mesi?


nel Gp c'è una bella postilla "Valida 270 giorni... salvo modifiche normative" ,quindi penso proprio sia per tutti la riduzione.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche i pediatri fanno così, tampone negativo obbligatorio a qualsiasi età, sennò non visitano neanche i neonati.


Confermo anche qui a Bologna a figli di amici succede. Pazzesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Confermo anche qui a Bologna a figli di amici succede. Pazzesco.


Tristezza infinita. 
Una volta prima di andare a una visita al limite si andava a far pipi, ora si va a fare un tampone.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi sono i repressi che si sono vaccinati all'inizio perchè obbligati, altrimenti sarebbero no vax, e si sfogano sugli altri
> i soldati involontari e repressi del sistema
> dopo la pandemia balzeranno alla cronaca per psicofarmaci e suicidi, come dopo le guerre dei veterani


Amico , domanda tecnica : ma tu ne sai qualcosa della possibilità di eseguire il tampone in modalità self e collegati via web ottenere il green pass?
È riconosciuto?
Ad una mia amica praticamente passo i tamponi e poi lei si scarica il green in ceco.
Lol.

Dice l'ha sentito a striscia. 
Ne sai qualcosa??


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amico , domanda tecnica : ma tu ne sai qualcosa della possibilità di eseguire il tampone in modalità self e collegati via web ottenere il green pass?
> È riconosciuto?
> Ad una mia amica praticamente passo i tamponi e poi lei si scarica il green in ceco.
> Lol.
> ...



In emilia romagna valgono i tamponi fai da te, ma solo se vaccinato! Tanto per capire la giostra.

Io comunque eviterei di mettere i miei dati su piattaforme strane per avere green pass, chissà poi che giri fanno. Considera che su internet trovi una marea di green pass di terzi validi con tutti i dati personali. Tra la poca sicurezza delle piattaforme informatiche statali, più ste robe il web è inondato di dati di parecchia gente


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sono indignato, questo governo da autoritario si sta trasformando in totalitario, e non venitemi a dire: "eh ma se eravamo in dittatura non potevi neanche scriverlo", NO !! Non è così , ho una laurea in Storia e Scienze Sociali, e per smontare la nostra costituzione serve tempo, terrore, e infamia. Un regime nei paesi occidentali non lo puoi instaurare con la forza in stile novecentesco, perchè ci saremmo ribellati tutti, m di questo passo in nome di un'"emergenza sanitaria" infinita si stanno calpestando i diritti di tutti, Novax, Provax, Obesi, Magri,ecc.

Stanno punendo i novax per continuare a ricattare noi vaccinati col pass, ci stanno dicendo: "O ti vaccini o fai la fine del ratto chiuso in casa senza soldi e lavoro", questa non è una società normale, questa non è democrazia, questa non è scienza, questo ormai è un regime totalitario, e l'indifferenza o la cecità di alcuni cittadini è la migliore arma del governo, lo dico da vaccinato con tre dosi, bisogna essere uniti, perchè nel 2022 stanno utilizzando il "divide et impera" ed il "panem et circense" meglio che nell'epoca Romana, e non ci siamo ancora evoluti.


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Sono indignato, questo governo da autoritario si sta trasformando in totalitario, e non venitemi a dire: "eh ma se eravamo in dittatura non potevi neanche scriverlo", *NO !! Non è così , ho una laurea in Storia e Scienze Sociali, e per smontare la nostra costituzione serve tempo, terrore, e infamia. Un regime nei paesi occidentali non lo puoi instaurare con la forza in stile novecentesco*, perchè ci saremmo ribellati tutti, m di questo passo in nome di un'"emergenza sanitaria" infinita si stanno calpestando i diritti di tutti, Novax, Provax, Obesi, Magri,ecc.
> 
> Stanno punendo i novax per continuare a ricattare noi vaccinati col pass, ci stanno dicendo: "O ti vaccini o fai la fine del ratto chiuso in casa senza soldi e lavoro", questa non è una società normale, questa non è democrazia, questa non è scienza, questo ormai è un regime totalitario, e l'indifferenza o la cecità di alcuni cittadini è la migliore arma del governo, lo dico da vaccinato con tre dosi, bisogna essere uniti, perchè nel 2022 stanno utilizzando il "divide et impera" ed il "panem et circense" meglio che nell'epoca Romana, e non ci siamo ancora evoluti.


Il problema è che la gente non riesce più a scindere il ragionamento dagli eventi singoli.
Quando si paragonava il Green Pass alle costrizioni dei regimi totalitari del '900 la gente diceva che non era vero perché all'epoca c'è stata la deportazione degli ebrei.
Non si rendono conto che le similutidini nella Storia non sono mai legate ad eventi uguali che si ripetono, ma ad eventi e logiche simili in contesti diversi.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la gente non riesce più a scindere il ragionamento dagli eventi singoli.
> Quando si paragonava il Green Pass alle costrizioni dei regimi totalitari del '900 la gente diceva che non era vero perché all'epoca c'è stata la deportazione degli ebrei.
> Non si rendono conto che le similutidini nella Storia non sono mai legate ad eventi uguali che si ripetono, ma ad eventi e logiche simili in contesti diversi.


Si chiamano contesti storici, sarebbe da idioti per un governo occidentale odierno spingersi verso un regime direttamente con forza e violenza, ma approfittando di un virus lo si sta facendo in maniera meschina, per il bene della nostra salute dicono, è un regime quasi protettivo, che poi magicamente s'interessano della nostra salute solo dal 2020.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno prima a mettere l'obbligo vaccinale come in Austria e rimborsare chi ha effetti collaterali? Che fare sti listoni dove ti devi segnare i posti puoi e non puoi entrare?


Guarda, io sono uno di quelli non molto convinti da questi vaccini (ma mi sono vaccinato comunque, giusto per chiarire) e ancor meno dalle misure intraprese. Eppure mi andrebbe bene se venisse reso obbligatorio, sai perché? Perchè la cosa che mi fa andare più fuori di testa è che per un vaccino *NON OBBLIGATORIO* (perchè è ancora in fase sperimentale) abbiano messo in piedi un sistema di regole di limitazione della libertà personale e di negazione dei diritti (ad esempio, un'insegnante non vaccinata viene sospesa dal lavoro senza retribuzione, negando il diritto al lavoro per un vaccino, ripetiamolo, non obbligatorio e in fase sperimentale).
Questo sistema discriminante ha messo tutte le persone le une contro le altre, incattivendo tutti.

Allora dico, smettetela di prenderci in giro, questo vaccino sperimentale è obbligatorio, punto e basta, chiudiamo le discussioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Confermo anche qui a Bologna a figli di amici succede. Pazzesco.


Speravo fosse solo qualche pazzo scatenato in zona da me, ma vedo che accade ovunque, sabato è nato il mio terzo nipotino (sono zio eh, non pensatemi come un nonno  ), io spero che mai possa accadere una cosa del genere perchè il carcere non me lo leva nessuno, cosi come nessuno leva una sepoltura al suddetto "medico" che rifiuta di visitare qualcuno. E' brutto dirlo, e ancor peggio sentirlo dire, ma ora bisogna iniziare con la violenza, soprattutto in questi casi, ai Pregliasco, ai "medici" di Sassari, devono rendere conto delle migliaia di omicidi che hanno commesso


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Sono indignato, questo governo da autoritario si sta trasformando in totalitario, e non venitemi a dire: "eh ma se eravamo in dittatura non potevi neanche scriverlo", NO !! Non è così , ho una laurea in Storia e Scienze Sociali, e per smontare la nostra costituzione serve tempo, terrore, e infamia. Un regime nei paesi occidentali non lo puoi instaurare con la forza in stile novecentesco, perchè ci saremmo ribellati tutti, m di questo passo in nome di un'"emergenza sanitaria" infinita si stanno calpestando i diritti di tutti, Novax, Provax, Obesi, Magri,ecc.
> 
> Stanno punendo i novax per continuare a ricattare noi vaccinati col pass, ci stanno dicendo: "O ti vaccini o fai la fine del ratto chiuso in casa senza soldi e lavoro", questa non è una società normale, questa non è democrazia, questa non è scienza, questo ormai è un regime totalitario, e l'indifferenza o la cecità di alcuni cittadini è la migliore arma del governo, lo dico da vaccinato con tre dosi, bisogna essere uniti, perchè nel 2022 stanno utilizzando il "divide et impera" ed il "panem et circense" meglio che nell'epoca Romana, e non ci siamo ancora evoluti.


Mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Si chiamano contesti storici, sarebbe da idioti per un governo occidentale odierno spingersi verso un regime direttamente con forza e violenza, ma approfittando di un virus lo si sta facendo in maniera meschina, per il bene della nostra salute dicono, è un regime quasi protettivo, che poi magicamente s'interessano della nostra salute solo dal 2020.


Esattamente.

Che poi, se la Storia fosse davvero un evento ripetuto come un copione, che noia che sarebbe. La Storia è una materia meravigliosa proprio per l'essere mutevole nel suo ripresentare gli eventi, mantenendo al contempo un filo logico che li lega nell'arco temporale.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi vuoi sposare?


Se sei donna, parla con la mia fidanzata


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Se sei donna, parla con la mia fidanzata


Mettici una buona parola. Dille che non sei geloso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Se sei donna, parla con la mia fidanzata



Adesso siamo tutti fluidi e non binari, non ci stanno problemi, magari domani ti senti donna e sei donna a tutti gli effetti anche se hai il pistolino.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> La pediatra di mia figlia devo dire che non ha chiesto nulla


E ci mancherebbe altro, son quelli che si rifiutano di visitarli che andrebbero uccisi tra atroci sofferenze.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Che poi, se la Storia fosse davvero un evento ripetuto come un copione, che noia che sarebbe. La Storia è una materia meravigliosa proprio per l'essere mutevole nel suo ripresentare gli eventi, mantenendo al contempo un filo logico che li lega nell'arco temporale.


Non c'è stata tanta evoluzione nel corso della storia, paradossalmente siamo stati in grado di esplorare lo spazio ma mai di evolvere la nostra consapevolezza umana, questa non è la più grande emergenza sanitaria della storia, ma sicuramente è la più grande emergenza sociale, e nel 2022 non è accettabile.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Se sei donna, parla con la mia fidanzata


Era un modo ironico per dire che concordo pienamente con quel che hai scritto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi sono i repressi che si sono vaccinati all'inizio perchè obbligati, altrimenti sarebbero no vax, e si sfogano sugli altri
> i soldati involontari e repressi del sistema
> *dopo la pandemia balzeranno alla cronaca per psicofarmaci e suicidi*, come dopo le guerre dei veterani


Onestamente non vedo l'ora, se gli serve l'ultima spintarella gliela do molto volentieri, anche fisica se non hanno il coraggio.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Era un modo ironico per dire che concordo pienamente con quel che hai scritto.


Lo so  stavo al gioco


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Non c'è stata tanta evoluzione nel corso della storia, paradossalmente siamo stati in grado di esplorare lo spazio ma mai di evolvere la nostra consapevolezza umana, questa non è la più grande emergenza sanitaria della storia, ma sicuramente è la più grande emergenza sociale, e nel 2022 non è accettabile.


Sono d'accordo, e credo che la filosofia, che è il braccio intellettuale della Storia, sia involuta in maniera direttamente proporzionale all'evoluzione industriale.
Più l'uomo ha abbracciato il capitale più ha perso consapevolezza dell'importanza del pensiero.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo tutti fluidi e non binari, non ci stanno problemi, magari domani ti senti donna e sei donna a tutti gli effetti anche se hai il pistolino.


L'omosessualità non è mai stato un problema per me, ho amiche lesbiche e amici gay, in questo momento sono attratto da una sola donna però


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Era un modo ironico per dire che concordo pienamente con quel che hai scritto.


Sei una persona pessima.
Con quel "Mi vuoi sposare?" avevi fatto palpitare anche me per la schiettezza.
E poi spezzi il cuore così?

Non ci sono più i gentiluomini di una volta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, e credo che la filosofia, che è il braccio intellettuale della Storia, sia involuta in maniera direttamente proporzionale all'evoluzione industriale.
> Più l'uomo ha abbracciato il capitale più ha perso consapevolezza dell'importanza del pensiero.



Basta pensare al ruolo del denaro come è cambiato, prima era il mezzo per realizzare qualcosa di concreto, ora invece è fine a se stesso. Fare i soldi per i soldi, totalmente slegato dal fine


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, e credo che la filosofia, che è il braccio intellettuale della Storia, sia involuta in maniera direttamente proporzionale all'evoluzione industriale.
> Più l'uomo ha abbracciato il capitale più ha perso consapevolezza dell'importanza del pensiero.


La conquista forsennata dei beni materiali ci sta portando sempre più a non godere di un semplice tramonto riflesso sul mare, ma questo è un altro discorso, ma non tanto lontano da quel che ci spetta nel futuro imminente.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Negli stessi supermercati si potrà entrare senza greenpass solo per l'acquisto di beni essenziali (chi decide quali sono?), altrimenti serve il greenpass. Penso che solo un sadico pazzo incapace possa concepire una distinzione del genere che non ha alcuna logica e anche all'atto pratico è un follia.


Sono già pronto alle polemiche sugli assorbenti beni essenziali oppure no


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non vedo l'ora, se gli serve l'ultima spintarella gliela do molto volentieri, anche fisica se non hanno il coraggio.


Non auguro del male a nessuno quindi sogno un'altra cosa. Sogno uno scandalo dal quale emerga che i vaccini non fanno praticamente niente e che il covid ora è praticamente l'equivalente del normale virus stagionale e che tutti i mezzi di informazione siano costretti a passare questa notizia quotidianamente in prima pagina per sei mesi.
Sai perchè sogno questo? Perchè in questi anni ho assistito a una cattiveria della razza umana sconfortante, a senso unico (VAX fan contro chi non è convinto della situazione, mai al contrario), privazioni di libertà per un vaccino non obbligatorio e sperimentale, ecc...
Ecco, sogno che tutte queste persone si trovino nella posizione di doversi dire "ho gettizzato, maltrattato, insultato e dato dei c0g1on1 a tante pesone, ma sbagliavo io".


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sono già pronto alle polemiche sugli assorbenti beni essenziali oppure no


Già mi immagino la scena:
Cassiere: "Signora, non può comprare gli assorbenti se non ha il Green Pass"
Signora: "Ma mi serve non posso andare in giro senza"
Cassiere: "Non le credo, faccia vedere"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non auguro del male a nessuno quindi sogno un'altra cosa. Sogno uno scandalo dal quale emerga che i vaccini non fanno praticamente niente e che il covid ora è praticamente l'equivalente del normale virus stagionale e che tutti i mezzi di informazione siano costretti a passare questa notizia quotidianamente in prima pagina per sei mesi.
> Sai perchè sogno questo? Perchè un questi anni ho assistito a una cattiveria della razza umana sconfortante, a senso unico (VAX fan contro chi non è convinto della situazione, mai al contrario), privazioni di libertà per un vaccino non obbligatorio e sperimentale, ecc...
> *Ecco, sogno che tutte queste persone si trovino nella posizione di doversi dire "ho gettizzato, maltrattato, insultato e dato dei c0g1on1 a tante pesone, ma sbagliavo io".*



In realtà questo è proprio il motivo per cui non verrà mai ammesso, se no già adesso ci sarebbe stata un'inversione di tendenza.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Negli stessi supermercati si potrà entrare senza greenpass solo per l'acquisto di beni essenziali (chi decide quali sono?), altrimenti serve il greenpass. Penso che solo un sadico pazzo incapace possa concepire una distinzione del genere che non ha alcuna logica e anche all'atto pratico è un follia.


Mi sembra evidente, che sin dal principio l'obiettivo di questo infame governo non era quello di vaccinare, ma quello di greenpassare, la libertà non ce la un codice QR che rivela alla società che sei un cittadino modello che vuole sconfiggere il virus, non si può legare un lasciapassare tramite dei ricatti alla scienza, è antiscientifico e dannoso per la salute psicologica dei cittadini.
Anche l'obbligo over 50 è legato all'utilizzo del green pass, questa è la semplice dimostrazione che ci vogliono avviare verso una società pienamente controllata e tecnologica, non a caso nel pnrr sono stati stanziati 48 mld per la digitalizzazione, e solo 9 mld per la sanità.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà questo è proprio il motivo per cui non verrà mai ammesso, se no già adesso ci sarebbe stata un'inversione di tendenza.


Ahimé, penso che tu abbia assolutamente ragione.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non a caso nel pnrr sono stati stanziati 48 mld per la digitalizzazione, e solo 9 mld per la sanità.


Davvero? :O


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Davvero? :O


Tante notizie passano in sordina nel mainstream, e non sto parlando di complotti o 5g, ma di realtà allucinanti, purtroppo non posso postare e linkare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai equivocato amico, quelle sono le attività consentite a chi è sprovvisto del pass non quelle vietate


Ah ecco... Mi pareva strano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Crisanti a la7:
> 
> " Lunedì avremo dati più sicuri per capire se la curva è in discesa o se si tratta di un effetto apparente.
> *Tra 2-3 settimane abbiamo un’opportunità fantastica per cercare di eliminare tutte le restrizioni. *
> ...


Quello che vogliono fare è che sto grin cas diventi la normalità. Andare a fare la spesa e venire controllati nel carrello, ma cosa c'è di sanitario in tutto ciò? Ho sentito Sileri dire che Boris Johnson si è assunto un grosso rischio, ma la realtà è che in Europa Italia e Austria sono gli unici paesi con delle restrizioni di tal natura. A che arriveremo? Che se non ti sei fatto il tredicesimo booster non potrai fare acquisti? Magari vai al bancomat e devi passare il grin cas altrimenti non ti fanno prelevare. O meglio ti congelano proprio il conto.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Spero con tutto il cuore che la carta igienica sia un bene di prima necessità


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Gennaio 2022)

comunque è una barzelletta..
entro al centro commerciale
compro i generi alimentari..
uno mi mette dentro un paio di calzini nel carrello
arrivo alla cassa senza super green pass
alla cassa ci sono le forze dell'ordine in borghese
Risultato: un criminale che voleva fare il furbetto


----------



## Devil man (21 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque è una barzelletta..
> entro al centro commerciale
> compro i generi alimentari..
> uno mi mette dentro un paio di calzini nel carrello
> ...


come hai osato comprare dei calzini     
tu ignobile no-vaxato stai togliendo calzini ai vaxati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> come hai osato comprare dei calzini
> tu ignobile no-vaxato stai togliendo calzini ai vaxati


No no lo giuro! non sono stato io !
Sarà stato sicuramente un vaccinato che m'ha giocato un brutto scherzo!! lo giuro!! 
Non sono un criminale del calzino !!


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che la carta igienica sia un bene di prima necessità


ed i Condom? magari la usano come soluzione al calo demografico


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque è una barzelletta..
> entro al centro commerciale
> compro i generi alimentari..
> uno mi mette dentro un paio di calzini nel carrello
> ...


In realtà vorrebbero già poter dire che sei un criminale se non hai il green pass, solo che tecnicamente non possono perchè i vaccini non sono obbligatori in quanto sono ancora sperimentali. Ma se potessero saresti già oggi un criminale se non hai il green pass, è evidente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque è una barzelletta..
> entro al centro commerciale
> compro i generi alimentari..
> uno mi mette dentro un paio di calzini nel carrello
> ...



Mi vergogno per chi ha partorito un'idea del genere,così come si dovrebbero vergognare tutte le persone che continuano ad applaudire questo scempio.

Forze dell'ordine che saranno posizionate (realmente) in qualche supermarket a contare anche quanti preservativi stai acquistando (saranno considerati un bene di prima necessità?) , mentre fuori,come direbbero aldo,giovanni e giacomo,"la delinquenza dilaga".


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> come hai osato comprare dei calzini
> tu ignobile no-vaxato stai togliendo calzini ai vaxati


Siamo passati da "basta gli immigrati che tolgono il lavoro agli italiani" a "basta i novax che tolgono i posti in terapia intensiva ai vax".


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno per chi ha partorito un'idea del genere,così come si dovrebbero vergognare tutte le persone che continuano ad applaudire questo scempio.
> 
> Forze dell'ordine che saranno posizionate (realmente) in qualche supermarket a contare anche quanti preservativi stai acquistando (saranno considerati un bene di prima necessità?) , mentre fuori,come direbbero aldo,giovanni e giacomo,"la delinquenza dilaga".


Concordo con te, il problema è che le persone che applaudono questo scempio sono la maggioranza.

Spero di farti sorridere raccontando una cosa alla quale ho assistito personalmente: Lunedì 17 Gennaio per tornare a casa dal lavoro (Mi pare fossero le 19/19:30) ho preso la metro rossa a Milano, sono saliti una decina (a occhio, non li ho contati) di poliziotti a controllare che le persone avessero la mascherina FFP2 e hanno invitato a scendere alla fermata successiva un paio di persone che avevano la mascherina normale chirurgica. A parte che io in tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto una decina di poliziotti insieme in metro (ma si sa che il Covid è più importante di ogni altra cosa esistente), sentivo le persone mormorare tutte soddisfatte "bene, hanno fatto bene!". Mah, sarò strano io.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, il problema è che le persone che applaudono questo scempio sono la maggioranza.
> 
> Spero di farti sorridere raccontando una cosa alla quale ho assistito personalmente: Lunedì 17 Gennaio per tornare a casa dal lavoro (Mi pare fossero le 19/19:30) ho preso la metro rossa a Milano, sono saliti una decina (a occhio, non li ho contati) di poliziotti a controllare che le persone avessero la mascherina FFP2 e hanno invitato a scendere alla fermata successiva un paio di persone che avevano la mascherina normale chirurgica. A parte che io in tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto una decina di poliziotti insieme in metro (ma si sa che il Covid è più importante di ogni altra cosa esistente), sentivo le persone mormorare tutte soddisfatte "bene, hanno fatto bene!". Mah, sarò strano io.



FFP2 senza biglietto --> OK
Biglietto senza FFP2 --> cacciato a calci


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> FFP2 senza biglietto --> OK
> Biglietto senza FFP2 --> cacciato a calci


Oh ma non è obbligatorio eh!

Ah dimenticavo, se non ce l'hai non puoi prendere i mezzi pubblici, non puoi andare a lavorare non puoi andare al ristorante, ecc... Oh ma fai quello che vuoi eh, è una scelta tua.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, il problema è che le persone che applaudono questo scempio sono la maggioranza.
> 
> Spero di farti sorridere raccontando una cosa alla quale ho assistito personalmente: Lunedì 17 Gennaio per tornare a casa dal lavoro (Mi pare fossero le 19/19:30) ho preso la metro rossa a Milano, sono saliti una decina (a occhio, non li ho contati) di poliziotti a controllare che le persone avessero la mascherina FFP2 e hanno invitato a scendere alla fermata successiva un paio di persone che avevano la mascherina normale chirurgica. A parte che io in tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto una decina di poliziotti insieme in metro (ma si sa che il Covid è più importante di ogni altra cosa esistente), sentivo le persone mormorare tutte soddisfatte "bene, hanno fatto bene!". Mah, sarò strano io.



Il bello è che sta gente però non viene in faccia a dirtelo di scendere, deve sempre aspettare che arrivino i bulli. Non per niente è il gregge


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, il problema è che le persone che applaudono questo scempio sono la maggioranza.
> 
> Spero di farti sorridere raccontando una cosa alla quale ho assistito personalmente: Lunedì 17 Gennaio per tornare a casa dal lavoro (Mi pare fossero le 19/19:30) ho preso la metro rossa a Milano, sono saliti una decina (a occhio, non li ho contati) di poliziotti a controllare che le persone avessero la mascherina FFP2 e hanno invitato a scendere alla fermata successiva un paio di persone che avevano la mascherina normale chirurgica. A parte che io in tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto una decina di poliziotti insieme in metro (ma si sa che il Covid è più importante di ogni altra cosa esistente), sentivo le persone mormorare tutte soddisfatte "bene, hanno fatto bene!". Mah, sarò strano io.


Non oso immaginare facebook che sicuramente di questi tempi pullula di cultura, educazione, civiltà, fratellanza.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque è una barzelletta..
> entro al centro commerciale
> compro i generi alimentari..
> uno mi mette dentro un paio di calzini nel carrello
> ...


Magari erano pure calzini di lana, criminale.
Prima non ti vaccini, poi togli pure la possibilità agli Illuminati di preservarsi dalla variante klingoniana con le calzette della nonna


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

In questi due anni ne ho viste di cotte e di crude...

Nell'aprile del 2020 mi ricordo le multe rifilate a chi viaggiava in auto in due anche se erano marito e moglie.
Diosanto.
Una volta si facevano le barzellette sui carabinieri, ora sarebbe il caso di farle sul governo.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Gennaio 2022)

scusate, cosi per curiosità , sondaggio:
c'è qualcuno qui nel forum che asseconda queste decisioni?
cosi per farmi un'idea ....


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusate, cosi per curiosità , sondaggio:
> c'è qualcuno qui nel forum che asseconda queste decisioni?
> cosi per farmi un'idea ....


Io per lavorare sono costretto a farmi le dosi, sono professore e la mia categoria è stata colpita in primis sugli obblighi, ho visto colleghi rinunciare al diritto al lavoro descritti come letame da altri colleghi, questa è la dimostrazione che siamo sotto ricatto, in una crisi sociale fuori dal comune, io purtroppo se non lavoro non posso pagare mutuo, rate dell'automobile, bollette e spese varie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Io per lavorare sono costretto a farmi le dosi, sono professore e la mia categoria è stata colpita in primis sugli obblighi,* ho visto colleghi rinunciare al diritto al lavoro descritti come letame da altri colleghi,* questa è la dimostrazione che siamo sotto ricatto, in una crisi sociale fuori dal comune, io purtroppo se non lavoro non posso pagare mutuo, rate dell'automobile, bollette e spese varie.



La cosa buffa è che ovunque è così, c'è una violenza inaudita e un clima d'odio incredibile che si respira, eppure si fa finta di niente, anzi, quando qualcuno che subisce tutta sta melma reagisce un minimo si ha il coraggio di ridisegnare la realtà imputando toni violenti alle vittime. E' come uno che continua a prendere sberle dalla mattina alla sera, ma un certo punto per quanto robusto e tollerante molla pure lui una sberla all'aggressore e partono le pantomime sulla sua di "violenza"


----------



## Devil man (21 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che ovunque è così, c'è una violenza inaudita e un clima d'odio incredibile che si respira, eppure si fa finta di niente, anzi, quando qualcuno che subisce tutta sta melma reagisce un minimo si ha il coraggio di ridisegnare la realtà imputando toni violenti alle vittime. E' come uno che continua a prendere sberle dalla mattina alla sera, ma un certo punto per quanto robusto e tollerante molla pure lui una sberla all'aggressore e partono le pantomime sulla sua di "violenza"


Di solito la si butta in caciara, facendo minestroni assurdi, se tu parli con qualcuno dicendo che non ti piace il green pass, ti rispondono dicendo che sei un terrapiattista, complottista e negazionista, il mainstream ha allevato parecchia gente con queste argomentazioni frivole, e le dichiarazioni recenti di Monti e di Miozzo(ex Cts) sono pericolose, per loro bisogna essere meno democratici sulle argomentazioni, praticamente vogliono abolire anche l'articolo 21 della costituzione, solo pensare una cosa del genere dovrebbe essere un reato in una società democratica, ma questi vanno in tv a parlarne tranquillamenti, con i "giornalisti" che annuiscono.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1739



Bellissima, però ci avrei messo un ragazzino, non una vecchia.
E basta con sti vecchi...
Sono i minorenni quelli rovinati da regole dittatoriali, vessatorie e traviati dal fanatismo dei genitori durante questa pandemia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> scusate, cosi per curiosità , sondaggio:
> c'è qualcuno qui nel forum che asseconda queste decisioni?
> cosi per farmi un'idea ....


I nomi li sai anche tu dai, non fare domande scontate


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I nomi li sai anche tu dai, non fare domande scontate


no vabbè un conto è "fidarsi" della scienza, che vabbè , lascia il tempo che trova ma posso capirlo fino a un certo punto.
io vorrei sapere se qualcuno pensa che tutte ste misure abbiano un senso medico/scientifico.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> no vabbè un conto è "fidarsi" della scienza, che vabbè , lascia il tempo che trova ma posso capirlo fino a un certo punto.
> io vorrei sapere se qualcuno pensa che tutte ste misure abbiano un senso medico/scientifico.


Ti rispondono che bisogna obbedire, che é fatto per convincere la gente A PROTEGGERE GLI ALTRI (AHAHAHAHA), e che ogni porcheria fatta in questa direzione va benissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In questi due anni ne ho viste di cotte e di crude...
> 
> Nell'aprile del 2020 mi ricordo le multe rifilate a chi viaggiava in auto in due anche se erano marito e moglie.
> Diosanto.
> Una volta si facevano le barzellette sui carabinieri, ora sarebbe il caso di farle sul governo.



Ieri ho visto un video della polizia tedesca dove gli agenti all'aperto andavano in giro col metro per misurare la distanza tra le persone. Siamo oltre il ridicolo. Le forze dell'ordine a parte un'esigua minoranza sono veramente lo schifo più totale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1739


La realtà supera i meme, controllo green pass da bulli ai tredicenni che giocano a calcio. Ma quanto fanno schifo le forze dell'ordine?


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












E' tutto come prima...


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La realtà supera i meme, controllo green pass da bulli ai tredicenni che giocano a calcio. Ma quanto fanno schifo le forze dell'ordine?
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Atteggiamento fascista, allevano i nuovi balilla in nome del pass, li abituano ad una nuova società malata.


----------

